# per quanto riguarda



## novella

Hi!
How can I translate the expression "Per quanto riguarda questo..."?

Thank you,

Novella


----------



## nowall

As regards this...


----------



## novella

Grazie molte!
Scrivo anche il contesto che così magari è più chiaro:

"Per quanto riguarda il premio in denaro..." ... Va bene se lo traduco "As regard the cash prize..."?

Ciao 

Novella


----------



## franx

Forse più usato: "As for this..."


----------



## nowall

franx, in your eyes, isn't "as regards" more formal?


----------



## lsp

Formally, I would say Regarding the cash prize/With regard to the cash prize... Informally you can just say About the cash prize....

I would avoid As regards or As regard. See this site for Common English Errors:  "Business English is deadly enough without scrambling it. 'As regards your downsizing plan...' is acceptable, if stiff. 'In regard to...' is also correct. But don’t confuse the two by writing 'In regards to.'"


----------



## franx

I completely agree with what Isp wrote.
Another expression you can use is also "Concerning the cash prize..."

nowall, I can't exactly think of how to define the use of "As for" with respect to the other ones... I was about to say that it's more informal, but you _can_ find it in formal writing as well... There is a clear difference in intention between "As for that other issue" and "About that other issue", but I can't quite put my finger on it... Ok, wait a sec, maybe it's that "About that other issue" is more like "Riguardo quell'altra cosa/situazione/problema/etc ..." mentre "As for" is more "_Per quanto riguarda_ quell'altra cosa...". Siccome i concetti però sono molto simili, alla fine non fa molta differenza. Let me put it this way: "About","Regarding","With regard to" etc. introduce a topic, "As for" introduces _another_ topic. Very subtle though, since of course if after talking about something you again introduce a new topic, you are effectively introducing _another_ topic, but I think that's it.

One situation where you can see the difference is that unless you're conceptually continuing a conversation you've previously had, you can't introduce the _first_ topic of an exchange with "As for the cash prize...", just as you can't introduce it with "Per quanto riguarda", you would have to say "Regarding the cash prize, we have decided that...". ("About" is maybe yet a little different, in that it is also used to tie back into a topic that was mentioned by someone else; in Italian this would probably most closely match "A proposito del premio in denaro...")

Alright, that's it. Sorry for the long post...


----------



## tiffy

could you translate this into english please  thank you~

Per quanto riguarda la situazione del figlio...nn hai capito 
male, volevo proprio farti intendere che con te volevo condividere la 
gioia di un figlio, e quel desiderio e' sempre in me.


----------



## alahay

tiffy said:
			
		

> could you translate this into english please  thank you~
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la situazione del figlio...nn hai capito
> male, volevo proprio farti intendere che con te volevo condividere la
> gioia di un figlio, e quel desiderio e' sempre in me.


Regarding the child situation...you didn't misunderstand, I actually wanted you to know that I don't want to share with you the joy of a child, and I always had this intention/wish.


----------



## tiffy

alahay.... this doesnt make sense to me ?? im confused.... does it say DO or DONT ??


----------



## alahay

tiffy said:
			
		

> alahay.... this doesnt make sense to me ?? im confused.... does it say DO or DONT ??



I'm so sorry! DO is what was intended!


----------



## tiffy

are you sure???


----------



## alahay

tiffy said:
			
		

> are you sure???



I'm 100% positive, you can have your baby!


----------



## kyle foley

Per piacere, I know what this means but I can't think of an elegant translation for it in English.

Le predette dilberazioni di approvazione del progetto di fusione sono state iscritte presso il registro delle impreses di novara in data 14/9 

per quanto riguarda De Agostini S.p.A


As of now I translate it as: for that which regards but I think there might be something better. 

Thanks.


----------



## disegno

How about  "As for..." or "In regard to..." o simply "Regarding...."


----------



## kyle foley

I think you're right, regarding is what it's going to have to be. Thanks.


----------



## sdcp

With regard to the/concerning in Italian - per quanto riguarda?

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## fran06

sdcp said:
			
		

> With regard to the/concerning in Italian - per quanto riguarda?
> 
> Grazie ragazzi


 
Correct


----------



## giacinta

_With regard to the/concerning in Italian - per quanto riguarda?
_
Puo' interessarti sapere che "per quanto riguarda" si usa anche se si parla delle cose plurali.

Cioe' si dice "per quanto riguarda le altre persone ecc"  *non* per quanto riguardano.."


Giacinta


----------



## horseman

Hello:

 Would "per quanto riguarda", then..be equivalent to "in quanto a"?  "rispetto a " ?  All can be used the same way?
The idiomatic expressions  always confuse me.

Thanks!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

horseman said:


> Hello:
> 
> Would "per quanto riguarda", then..be equivalent to "in quanto a"?   "rispetto a "  ?   All can be used the same way?
> The idiomatic expressions  always confuse me.
> 
> Thanks!!



"rispetto a " is more like "in comparison with" though.


----------



## rossonero

*per quanto riguarda 

What's the best way to translate? For some concern? 
*


----------



## ElaineG

"Per quanto riguarda X"="As for X", "As far as X goes," "Regarding X".

Dipende (come sempre) dal contesto!


----------



## rossonero

Thanks! A great phrase to know. Grazie


----------



## erico

Ciao. I need your help again ....

full line is ........
*Per quanto rigiarda* il mio futuro faccio un passo alla volta.
I cannot find the meaning of "rigiarda". 
How should I translate "*rigiarda*" into English ?

(for this rigiarda my future which I step at the time (or in the direction ...) )

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Spelling mistake: it's riguarda.
*As to* my future, I will go on step by step.


----------



## erico

Oh thank you very much !
it was from famous Italian paper (I think ...) ! 
and thanks for your help !!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_Per quanto riguarda_ can also be something like: 
"In regard to" or "as far as it concerns" right?


----------



## furs

Right. More options:
"As far as my future is concerned...."
"With respect to my future..."
etc.


----------



## Ziggurat23

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if is correct to begin a sentence with "What about/How about ..." in the case I need some information. For example:
What about the payment? ("Per quanto riguarda il pagamento? Is the translation correct?)
How about the payment? (with the same meaning)
What about the working hours? 
and so on.
Thanks in advance
Bye


----------



## pandinorombante

Ziggurat23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was wondering if is correct to begin a sentence with "What about/How about ..." in the case I need some information. For example:
> What about the payment? ("Per quanto riguarda il pagamento? Is the translation correct?)
> How about the payment? (with the same meaning)
> What about the working hours?
> and so on.
> Thanks in advance
> Bye



yes, it's correct.

Ciao


----------



## Ziggurat23

Thank you so much for your fast reply.
Have a nice afternoon.
Bye


----------



## Murphy

Ciao Ziggurat23,

"What/How about" can't always be used to say "per quanto riguarda..", it depends on whether or not this is the first question you are asking about a particular subject. These expressions in English are used to ask *follow-up questions*, not the initial question, and in any case they are quite *informal *and are more likely to be used in a verbal conversation and not in writing.

Eg. What does the job pay? Is the salary good?
And what about the hours? Are they long?
How about holidays? How many days do you get?

It would not be correct to begin a conversation with these terms and I wouldn't use them in a letter, especially if it is formal.

Other ways of saying "per quanto riguarda..." are:

As for...
As regards...
As far as X is concerned...
With regard to...

Hope it helps


----------



## pandinorombante

Murphy said:


> Ciao Ziggurat23,
> 
> "What/How about" can't always be used to say "per quanto riguarda..", it depends on whether or not this is the first question you are asking about a particular subject. These expressions in English are used to ask *follow-up questions*, not the initial question, and in any case they are quite *informal *and are more likely to be used in a verbal conversation and not in writing.
> 
> Eg. What does the job pay? Is the salary good?
> And what about the hours? Are they long?
> How about holidays? How many days do you get?
> 
> It would not be correct to begin a conversation with these terms and I wouldn't use them in a letter, especially if it is formal.
> 
> Other ways of saying "per quanto riguarda..." are:
> 
> As for...
> As regards...
> As far as X is concerned...
> With regard to...
> 
> Hope it helps



I totally agree with you, Murphy, actually I didn't clarify it better, because I thought that Ziggurat had asked only about the possibility of starting a sentence with "and what about...? How about...?"

In any case, a good translation of that expressions is "e a proposito di...?" or "e per quanto riguarda/concerne etc ...?"

Ciao a tutti e due!


----------



## Ziggurat23

Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate your suggestions.
Have a nice evening.
Bye


----------



## t-rizzle

what is the english translation of "per quanto riguarda", and in what context is it used?

thanks in anticipation!


----------



## You little ripper!

Have you checked these, t-rizzle? 

Per quanto riguarda / Rispetto a
Per quanto riguarda il side event di novembre
per quanto riguarda invece le altre modifiche è tutto a posto
per quanto riguarda l'ampiezza dei casi
per quanto riguarda l'organizzazione del suo viaggio
Per quanto riguarda la durata del prestito
Per quanto riguarda la politica interna..
Per quanto riguarda lo sconto richiesto, siamo....
Per quanto riguarda quest'ultimo punto
Per quanto riguarda questa sera
Per quanto riguarda X


----------



## t-rizzle

oh right. 
haha, thanks very much.


----------



## Giona76

per quanto riguarda a = as regards


----------



## Ariel66

Vorrei essere sicura se queste circunlocuzioni sono giuste:

As for the atom goes, we can say that is made up of a central nucleus and a number of electrons revolving around it.

Posso sostituire l'espressione sottolineata con 

_As for the atom_, we can say that.....
_About_ the atom, "                          "
_Speaking about_ the atom"               "

Qualcuno potrebbe suggerirmene altre?


----------



## SpookyT

Ciao!

Mi viene in mente _As far as the atom is concerned_ (che è la forma più lunga di "as for..."). Le tue opzioni mi sembrano buone! Non sono sicura dell'ultima, nel senso che credo si possa dire ma forse suona un po' più colloquiale... ma potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## rrose17

I like Spooky's take on this. Or even 
Regarding the atom, we can...
To be honest, though it doesn't really flow all that well with the rest of the sentence. I think something like
The atom, as we well know, is made up...
Maybe this is too far from the Italian?


----------



## SpookyT

rrose17 said:


> The atom, as we well know, is made up...
> Maybe this is too far from the Italian?


 
Not really. In Italian that would be "_L'atomo, come sappiamo/come abbiamo già detto_..."
Especially if you talked about it earlier in the text, it's perfectly ok to say that (we would probably omit the "well"/"bene").

Of course, if Ariel needs to change the subject or delve deeper into something the text has just hinted at, _As for_ & co. sound better


----------

